# Audi Plans Geneva Debut for B8 A4 DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Sneak preview of the new Audi A4 DTM*

Ingolstadt/Geneva – Audi Sport engineers and technicians have been working feverishly behind closed doors on the DTM race version of the new Audi A4 for twelve months. Now the time has arrived to present the fruits of their labour to the public for the first time: On Tuesday, 4 March defending champion Mattias Ekström and Head of Audi Motorsport Dr Wolfgang Ullrich unveil the new Audi A4 DTM at the Motor Show in Geneva.

The exclusive "Sneak Preview” for the media is held on the second press day in Geneva from 5:00 to 5:30 p.m. on the AUDI AG stand in Hall 1 (stand number 1061). Immediately after the world premiere the new Audi A4 DTM, which bears the project name "R14” internally at Audi Sport, is taken back to Ingolstadt. In the following week at the official DTM test at Mugello (Italy) the new A4 DTM meets the competition for the first time.

"The new Audi A4 DTM looks fantastic and feels good on the race track,” reveals DTM Champion Mattias Ekström, who has already intensively tested his new machine. "I can hardly wait for the first race at Hockenheim on 13 April.”


----------



## John Carter (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Sneak preview of the new Audi A4 DTM ([email protected])*

Here it is:


----------

